# precision trolling book



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

there are 8 editions and i can't find any.which edition is the best for trolling walleyes. i want the one that tells line curves for different lures..
snap weights,bottom bouncers and in lines.
finally got 6 rods with line counter reels..


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

read this link you can buy the piece you need or all at once.


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=459261


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

wow that is pretty cool.

anybody have a precision trolling 3rd,5th,7th or 8th edition they want to part with .feel free to pm me


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

Last I saw the 7th was going for around 300, I got mine last spring for 80, just after hearing they were stopping publication of them. Good luck to ya, I think they digital copies will be good once they put 'em out, the copys for tackle boxes are a good idea also.


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

Well the bubble must have burst, copy on ebay for 80 bucks, should of sold mine for a profit when I could, but didn't want to risk not having one.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

vanj85 said:


> Well the bubble must have burst, copy on ebay for 80 bucks, should of sold mine for a profit when I could, but didn't want to risk not having one.


 
ya i seen brand new ones going for around 80 bucks on ebay..i was hoping someone had a used one they didn't need anymore.

they have a 2008 edition precision trolling pro copy new for 47.00 just don't say what info it has..


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

woodie slayer said:


> wow that is pretty cool.
> 
> anybody have a precision trolling 3rd,5th,7th or 8th edition they want to part with .feel free to pm me


I have the rarest one of all. The 4th edition. 
The book was given to me by Mark at a fishing show.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

woodie slayer said:


> ya i seen brand new ones going for around 80 bucks on ebay..i was hoping someone had a used one they didn't need anymore.
> 
> they have a 2008 edition precision trolling pro copy new for 47.00 just don't say what info it has..



pm sent that is ware i got my copy. also it is the book with the lure all of them the big water edition is the one with the dipsy divers jet divers etc.. best of luck...


big water don't want unless you fish salmon. 

pro you do for walleye fishing


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

woodie slayer said:


> ya i seen brand new ones going for around 80 bucks on ebay..i was hoping someone had a used one they didn't need anymore.
> 
> they have a 2008 edition precision trolling pro copy new for 47.00 just don't say what info it has..


if you can get it get it! see link.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/0966301722/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used
http://product.half.ebay.com/Precis...-Mark-Romanack-2008-Ringbound/5944427&tg=info
btw i checked every ware...


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

walleyeink.com had em for 47.00 new but when i hit the buy it now they are sold out.same with mills farm and fleet.
i ordered some of the sticker ones for now. 1.99 each .i ordered 8 different ones


----------



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

Last copyright number for mine is 2008. On front it says it is a PRO EDITION, with new plastic pages, which one is it and what is it worth? Going to the GR Sports Show on friday and usually Mark Romanack has a booth set up selling them. Have talked with him and his wife and they will give you updates and help you with reading the book, which can he hard at times........Hal


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

those are going from 30-49 bucks if u can find em.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

I am also looking for the Pro Edition book. If anyone has one to sell please PM me.

thanks


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

There is a APP out for a Iphone
I think there charging 100 bucks with lifetime updates

For the hard copies
The pro was the last copy
and the 8th was a little nicer in the way it was put together


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I think I have #4 & #7....:evilsmile


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

sfw1960 said:


> I think I have #4 & #7....:evilsmile


Wow
Never saw a 4th 
I still have a 8th and 2 pro's
Gave the other books away to folks as I upgraded
And I still have a first edtion Precision casting


But really
I don't use the books to much on the water
I make quick cheat sheets and laminate them


----------

